# IFA Orange Beach This weekend



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm heading down to fish the IFA tournament @ The wharf in Orange Beach tomorrow. I'll be at the capt meeting tonight @ Tacky Jack's Bar & Grill at 7pm wearing a Olive Green "Breath Like a Fish Shirt". Come find me and strike up a conversation. 



Look forward to seeing everyone thats going to be fishing.



Tight lines


----------

